# tools to carry



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello everyone

Could you please share which tools do you carry with you on longer ride? Do you carry those in a seatbag and/or jersey (does anyone use bags mounted on a frame?).

Ideally, could you also include links to the items you bought - if you bought them recently online.

Many thanks!


----------



## RickJP (Aug 11, 2011)

I carry a spare tube, a flat repair kit (2 CO2 cartridges, tire tools and patches), and a simple bike multi tool on every ride. The flat repair kit I put in the center back pocket of my jersey. The spare tube and the multi tool I put on a top tube bag, which just yesterday I replaced with a saddle bag. 

I did a 61 mile ride two days ago, and on that ride I took a second spare tube (and a small cartridge of pepper spray just in case). 

Above all, I carry my iPhone with me on all rides. When all else fails, help will be only a phone call away.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I used to carry everything in the jersey pockets, however I decided the under seat bag was much easier to deal with and less weight in my jersey pockets. I put the tub, CO2 system and tool in the bag. I bought one of those all in one Park Tool systems that even has the tire levers built onto the side of it.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

2 Allen wrenches
Park spoke wrench
2 tubes
CO2 inflator
2 aluminum tire levers (I hate the plastic ones-ALL of the plastic ones, I don’t care what brand)
A Crank Bros Speed Tool
3 16gram cartridges - 1 is carried upside down in the inflator
Everything but the tubes is wrapped up in a clean rag so nothing jingles when I ride. 
The rag is handy to wipe up with after a repair.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Everything but the tubes is wrapped up in a clean rag so nothing jingles when I ride.


AMEN! Nothing worse than following a rider that has more sounds out of his pocket/bag than christmas bells! haha


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

Seat bag - 2 tire levers, CO2 inflator with cartridge, extra cartridge, 1 pack of slime patches and crank bros. multi tool. pulled tight to make quite.
Jersey pocket - spare tube (if you put it in the seat bag it will develop holes over time and will be of zero use when needed)


----------



## RickJP (Aug 11, 2011)

Lick Skillet said:


> if you put it in the seat bag it will develop holes over time and will be of zero use when needed


I don't think it's probable if the spare tube is kept in its box; is it?


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Tube, patch kit, 2 C02's, 2 tire levers, a multitool. I stuff all of that in a small underseat bag (it's packed pretty tight), otherwise you'de have to remember all those things every time. And, I realliy dislike bulky jersey pockets.

I also keep a pair of surgical gloves in the bag to keep my hands clean if I need to re-attach a dropped chain or change a tire - I've given them to people when they had issues and they really appreciate it - no more grease/dirt smudges on your jersey! And, I've been meaning to put in a small thing of sanitizing gel but keep forgetting. 

On longer rides, I use my jersey pockets for my wallet and cell phone (keep both in a ziploc because I sweat through the jersey), keys, and some food. I'm thinking about getting a medium sized seat bag so I can get my phone, wallet, and keys in there. Then all I'de have in my jersey pockets would be food and a que sheet/map.

Edit: I said "change a tire"! That's funny.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

RickJP said:


> I don't think it's probable if the spare tube is kept in its box; is it?


True, but the box is very bulky. I put it it in a heavy ziploc bag, with some rubber bands around it to keep it compact. The bag is plenty of protection, especially if you follow the other advice and keep the sharp things (tools, tire levers) wrapped in a small rag. The plastic bag also contains the talcum powder which I have applied to the tube to ease installation.

One advantage to keeping these things in the seatbag rather than jersey pockets is you don't forget something. You keep the bag always stocked, the bag is always on the bike, so you always have these essentials when you start a ride. My jersey pockets hold cell phone, handkerchief, and usually a packet of gel, maybe an energy bar on a longer ride. On cool-day rides there's plenty of room in the pockets for clothes I might shed (windbreaker or vest, legwarmers).


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

RickJP said:


> I don't think it's probable if the spare tube is kept in its box; is it?


i guess if you have one of those bags that's big enough for a sandwich AND your fluro green wind jacket AND 8 CO2 cartridges AND your wallet AND your phone, you could fit a tube in a box in there as well.


----------



## trek21_wash (Oct 22, 2011)

*Never seen anyone with one so I mention...*

Well new rider and my first major ride was about 50 miles. At almost exactly half way point snap went the chain!! The bike had just gotten out of shop for a full tune and replaced several other things. I now carry 2 master links and a chain tool in addition to what others have mentioned. 

Oh and I love Murphy because I am certain I will never ever have a chain break again.

Those plastic surgery gloves are nice if you are doing anything with your chain. For longer rides when I like to carry more stuff I bought a handle bar bag.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

one tire lever 
tool pod (6,5,4,3mm's, phillips & standard screw drivers)
tube (at least one, sometimes two depending on the size of the bag)
$5 (for a snack on a long ride, or to pay for a phone call or for bus fare or for beer)
frame pump

On the MTB I have the same thing except I have a chain tool since I've broken chains on occasion.

That's generally it for me.


----------



## RickJP (Aug 11, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> i guess if you have one of those bags that's big enough for a sandwich AND your fluro green wind jacket AND 8 CO2 cartridges AND your wallet AND your phone, you could fit a tube in a box in there as well.


Keep your panties on pal.

Actually, it's a Bontrager Pro Pack 50. All I put there is the tube (yes, in its box) and the multi-tool, a ziplock bag and my house keys, which I have on a detachable key ring. 

All I take from my wallet is my Visa debit card, my license, my health insurance card and a little cash, which fits in my flat repair kit pouch, along with the 2 CO2 cartridges, 2 tire levers, and patch kit. As I stated previously, it goes in the back pocket of my jersey. 

I live in South Florida. No need for a jacket, even when it's chilly out. And there's always some place to pick up something to eat, if that's my pleasure. Otherwise, a power bar, a few GU gel shots and my two hydration bottles is all I need. 

And my iPhone goes on a Belkin arm band on my left fore arm, so I can monitor cyclemeter, or mapmyride.


----------



## RickJP (Aug 11, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> True, but the box is very bulky. I put it it in a heavy ziploc bag, with some rubber bands around it to keep it compact. The bag is plenty of protection, especially if you follow the other advice and keep the sharp things (tools, tire levers) wrapped in a small rag. The plastic bag also contains the talcum powder which I have applied to the tube to ease installation.
> 
> One advantage to keeping these things in the seatbag rather than jersey pockets is you don't forget something. You keep the bag always stocked, the bag is always on the bike, so you always have these essentials when you start a ride. My jersey pockets hold cell phone, handkerchief, and usually a packet of gel, maybe an energy bar on a longer ride. On cool-day rides there's plenty of room in the pockets for clothes I might shed (windbreaker or vest, legwarmers).


Good idea about the ziploc bag for the tube. I'll try that. 

Thanks


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

My saddlebag has a spare tube, tire levers, and an allen wrench set. I have a Road Morph pump mounted to my frame. When I'm riding my singlespeed, I'll also carry a stubby 15mm wrench.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Rubbing out*



Lick Skillet said:


> Jersey pocket - spare tube (if you put it in the seat bag it will develop holes over time and will be of zero use when needed)


If you just put the tube in your seat bag it will get damaged. If you wrap it in a bandana (which you can then use to wipe your hands after you replace the tube) then you will never have a problem. Likewise if you put it in a ZipLoc bag.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Anit-plastic*



Mr. Versatile said:


> 2 aluminum tire levers (I hate the plastic ones-ALL of the plastic ones, I don’t care what brand).


Ah my friend, I don't think you have tried Campy plastic tire levers. They are unbendably stiff, easy on the hands, and very effective.

That said, I run Conti GP4000 ties on Velocity Aerohead rims and so never need tire levers anyway. I just carry them to help that other guy with his flat tire


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I have a Topeak Hexus II and a pump in one of my jersey pockets. I do use a small underseat bag. It has two tubes, in zip-loc bags (learned it the hard way of course) a spare link and a patch kit. I should double-check that all that stuff is still in there, actually... I have too many bikes and they're mostly different enough to use different chain links and tubes, so it makes sense to me to put that stuff in a seat bag and the tools that I use with all of them in my pocket. When I had one bike, I kept everything in the seat bag and hadn't destroyed my frame pump yet, so that went under the top tube. Easier to remember everything if it never comes off the bike.


----------



## Daesu (Oct 21, 2011)

scottzj said:


> AMEN! Nothing worse than following a rider that has more sounds out of his pocket/bag than christmas bells! haha


haha that does sound annoying.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Try putting the tube(s) in an old cycling sock. It serves to protect the tube(s) from getting holes rubbed in them (I learned that one the hard way) and as an emergency glove & rag (for chain fixing).

Plus - all in a small seat bag -
2 tubes.
Chain tool.
Two C02 cartridges.
Spoke wrench.
1 tire lever (for other people's tires).
4&5mm allens.
2 chain links.
Tire boot material.

In the jersey pocket - cellphone and tiny reading glasses. Round my neck - ID and a plastic whistle (for MTB'ing days)


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh one thing I forgot to mention is piece of a milk jug too with a pocket knife. Knife is self explanatory, as it has many uses, however the piece of milk jug makes for a killer replace to a tire with a hole in it from some large object. Cut a small circle to cover a hole in the tire, place inside the tire and inflate. This keeps anything else from finding its way into the tube.


----------



## ctaborda (Nov 8, 2011)

I just bought this thing, its a miracle worker. Topeak Alien II 26-Function Bicycle Tool got it from Amazon for $28 bux..


----------



## victorscp (Nov 8, 2011)

I had planned on just carrying a drawstring backpack with basic tools does anyone carry a actual pump or just co2 tanks?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I carry a pump only. I wouldn't want to be far away from home and have a problem with CO2, and not have a pump, and I don't care to carry both. I very rarely get flats, so as long as I have what I need to fix it when it comes up, I don't feel like there's anything wrong with the process as it is.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

victorscp said:


> I had planned on just carrying a drawstring backpack with basic tools does anyone carry a actual pump or just co2 tanks?


More discussion on that topic here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/tire-pump-advice-262776.html


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Im pretty minimal.
Air chuck
2 c02
Tube in baggie
Multitool
Nitrile gloves
2 levers

All that goes in a pencil case bag

Other jersey pocket gets cell and ids


----------



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

spare tube, co2, patch kit
multi-tool (which i have rarely used)
#1 item is my cell phone so I can call my wife to pick me up if needed
roadid wristband w/ contact info so EMS can call my wife in worst case scenario


----------



## svt boost (Feb 12, 2010)

good advice on the supplies...CO2 vs pump...


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I use seat bag with spare tube (wrapped in sock for rag) multi tool, 2 tire irons (duct tape wrapped around 1), 2 CO2 cartridges, tire patch kit, in patch kit I have $10 bill (for tire repair or needed snacks), a razor blade, 2 small wet one packets from fast food place.


----------



## mixmaster (Sep 9, 2011)

always $20 cash, and have a $100.00 pre-paid visa card in my saddle bag. You never know when that may come in handy!


----------



## namedos (Sep 26, 2011)

I started riding in September and as my rides have gotten longer (20 to 30 miles) i've tried to make sure i have the equipment with me that i need. Based on some comments on the forum i had planned on getting a master chain link and chain tool. When i went to my LBS they told me they don't sell master links for Shimano chains. Am I missing something here or are they correct that if it breaks you replace the whole chain??? I've got a 2011 Specialized Secteur Sport. Thanks.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

namedos said:


> I started riding in September and as my rides have gotten longer (20 to 30 miles) i've tried to make sure i have the equipment with me that i need. Based on some comments on the forum i had planned on getting a master chain link and chain tool. When i went to my LBS they told me they don't sell master links for Shimano chains. Am I missing something here or are they correct that if it breaks you replace the whole chain??? I've got a 2011 Specialized Secteur Sport. Thanks.


For Shimano chains you use a special pin - that's dedicated to your model of chain. Carry one or two spares. Make sure you're familiar with their use though as one end of the new pin has to be snapped off after insertion.


----------



## namedos (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

namedos said:


> I started riding in September and as my rides have gotten longer (20 to 30 miles) i've tried to make sure i have the equipment with me that i need. Based on some comments on the forum i had planned on getting a master chain link and chain tool. When i went to my LBS they told me they don't sell master links for Shimano chains. Am I missing something here or are they correct that if it breaks you replace the whole chain??? I've got a 2011 Specialized Secteur Sport. Thanks.


KMC links work fine on Shimano chains. 

Screw that pin thing.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

I've used the Wipperman Connex 10spd chain connector links for around 10k miles on my 2 bikes (Shimano CN-6701 and CN-7901 chains) without any problems. The advantages are numerous including easier cleaning/lubing of the chains off the bikes.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

You've got some research to do -

http://www.shimano.com/publish/cont...-downloadFile.html/03) Chain Installation.pdf

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Chain Installation - Derailleur Bikes

Check into using chain links. I used lots of SRAM Powerlinks on my old 9-speed Shimano chains and they worked fine but 10-spd chains are narrower and have less tolerance. Make sure that those recommended KMC links *will* work before you rely on them.


----------



## flaco1 (Apr 27, 2011)

I carry this in my center pocket. Portable hard drive case. Tube, CO2, valve, EMT pro multi drive(not pictured),latex gloves for work or injury. couple of band aids,Iodine wipes,baby wipes for cleanup. Might be overkill but I ride with peace of mind1


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is what I carry. Seldom have ever needed two tubes but sometimes my friends need an extra:

2 tubes, tightly wrapped with electrical tape
2 16gm CO2
Inflator
1 tire lever
Crank Bros Multi tool with chain break
Wipperman Conex 10 sp link
Tube patches
Schrader adapter

Also carry money and a phone.


----------



## namedos (Sep 26, 2011)

That is a slick little kit and a great idea. I'll check into that.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

1 spare tire (tubular), 1 CO2 cartridge. 

I have been riding for 4 decades and this is the most I have ever needed.

I am reading about some of the things being carried, like chain tools. Are some of you guys really breaking chains on a ride?! If you are you are riding some real pieces of crap. You must be carrying an entire tool chest in the trunk of your car.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Dave IV said:


> I am reading about some of the things being carried, like chain tools. Are some of you guys really breaking chains on a ride?! If you are you are riding some real pieces of crap. You must be carrying an entire tool chest in the trunk of your car.


The chain tool and quick link is as much for my friends as it is for me. I have used it once for me but 3-4 times for others in the last 10 years.

Sometimes people or shops don't install chains properly. Or something like the SRAM PowerLock recall bites you on a ride. That's what got me (and David Millar).

Anyway, the Crank Bros multitool has a chain tool and spoke wrench, so that's why I carry it.

Sent from my HTC Incredible using TapaTalk.


----------

